# Limitless XL



## boxerulez

Good day all. 

So my Limitless XL has just landed and as I will post pictures for you all and answer any questions that I will be able to answer from inspecting the kit upon request,

I first have a question in the hope that anyone here can supply me with an answer.

This tank comes with a Chip Coil that has built in LED's for that wow bling factor LOL. Can I rinse a chip coil when I am changing juice in the tank. Is it safe? Is the led's and the chip insulated from moisture ingression?

I will be so happy if anyone can comment, especially someone who has performed a cleaning on a chip coil.

Please advise vape family.

T.i.a.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just filled mine twice with the standard coil and this tank leaks... no it doesn't leak the juice POURS out... will try one of the rebuildables just now if I get time...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## boxerulez

In before : "Wicking"

I know someone will tell us wick better.

Where does it leak? How snug did you wick the juice holes?


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> Just filled mine twice with the standard coil and this tank leaks... no it doesn't leak the juice POURS out... will try one of the rebuildables just now if I get time...


Ok I re read your post.

Did you tighten the chip coil? I noticed that it was not screwed in all the way in the box, before I refilled.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

boxerulez said:


> Good day all.
> 
> So my Limitless XL has just landed and as I will post pictures for you all and answer any questions that I will be able to answer from inspecting the kit upon request,
> 
> I first have a question in the hope that anyone here can supply me with an answer.
> 
> This tank comes with a Chip Coil that has built in LED's for that wow bling factor LOL. Can I rinse a chip coil when I am changing juice in the tank. Is it safe? Is the led's and the chip insulated from moisture ingression?
> 
> I will be so happy if anyone can comment, especially someone who has performed a cleaning on a chip coil.
> 
> Please advise vape family.
> 
> T.i.a.



I know this might be a bit out of context but still sort of on topic but can you perhaps explain how I would go about dry burning and rinsing my coils? I installed the coils on Sunday morning and wana change the wicks this evening, while I'm at it give the coils a clean or is it not necessary @boxerulez ?


----------



## boxerulez

You just install the tank without the outer and the rta base attached, pulse to dry burn as with a rda. 

To be clear, take tank apart and clean, after wash and rinse, reassemble only the base, then the bottom section of the rebuildable coil and coil in place. Pulse mod to dry burn. 

then let it cool and rewick. and reassemble the rest of the tank.

My hiccup with cleaning is on the premade commercial chip coil.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> Ok I re read your post.
> 
> Did you tighten the chip coil? I noticed that it was not screwed in all the way in the box, before I refilled.



I did after the first spill... but I have too much to do before VapeCon so I have put it aside and will look at it when I get back!


----------



## boxerulez

Ahhh perhaps this oring was omitted on your chip coil? Or a factory reject 







Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> Ahhh perhaps this oring was omitted on your chip coil? Or a factory reject



O-Ring is there... and this is not a little leak... the juice just flows out from the air holes on the bottom...


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> O-Ring is there... and this is not a little leak... the juice just flows out from the air holes on the bottom...


Sorry to hear that Rob. I have not had this problem with my stock coil.

Ended up rinsing amd soaking in vodka the chip coil to get rid of the blueberry taste. Alas the MB2 is not for me. 

Fruity flavours clearly a no go for me.

Letting it air now... will pop it in after the next tank. What I am getting at is this:

I will need a bit of practise wicking the coils. I getting fairly muted flavour from my setup. Think wicking might be too tight.

Not getting dry hits but the flavour in this is not as good as in my theorem with a notch.


*dunno*



Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Soooo... I have played around with the rebuild decks.

Although they are beautiful simple decks to coil... I have bumped into a little problem.

Either of the following two options:

1. I need to learn how to wick these bastards perhaps? 

I have tried a few different wicks. Using Bacon V2, PB3 is giving me dry as F hits at the moment. Lots of cloud but little flavour and a funky burning throat hit unlike I have ever experienced.

2. The premade coils... both the dual clapton as well as the single fused clapton that comes stock in the rebuildable bases are made of the shittiest wire they could find in china, causing my above mentioned dilemma.

No, if anyone can point me to a wicking video.

I found Sir Vape's unboxing video, cool to find that on youtube, no focus on wicking. Saw he built his own dual coil but after briefly mentioning that, proceeds to the chip coil.

Also watched a few other vids... basically all just unboxing and playing with the chip coil.

I feel like this tank must have more potential that what I can justify at the moment.

On a plus... washed out my chip coil with vodka to get rid of the blueberry taste and it is still working. Working wonderfully in fact.

Heavy on battery though... it wants to be wound up by atleast 90watts and then the battery does not last on my koopor plus . ( Given I am running 15Q Samsungs in there )

They usually give me 1.5 days with the limitless rdta on 70watt with a .3ohm build.

All in all I suppose I am happy with the tank as I had no leaks like @Rob Fisher

Would like to see the price point on the chip coils once they land and hopefully there are some multi colour options on them.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## dastrix550

boxerulez said:


> In before : "Wicking"
> 
> I know someone will tell us wick better.
> 
> Where does it leak? How snug did you wick the juice holes?



Tried the single coil, no leak issues.

Slapped in the dual coil, wicked it as mentioned by Craig from Sir Vape using the bow tie method and the juice just poured out. Refilled same wick, same story, refilled a third time, same wick, no leak at all. I think you can be very generous with the cotton in the juice flow holes. My theory, and I am pretty new do this whole thing, is that the cotton has swollen a bit, sufficiently blocking the juice from leaking though the juice holes.

Loving this tank, getting huge amounts of flavor and clouds from it! It is very very thirsty though.

Still need to try the quad coil.


----------



## therazia

@boxerulez how did you find out about the wire? 

I bought mine at vapecon and vaped a tank then noticed that some oxidation is happening on the XL frame thing inside the tank. Is this normal and shoulder I be able to return it to where I bought it even though I didn't get a slip from the store at vapecon

Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez

therazia said:


> @boxerulez how did you find out about the wire?
> 
> I bought mine at vapecon and vaped a tank then noticed that some oxidation is happening on the XL frame thing inside the tank. Is this normal and shoulder I be able to return it to where I bought it even though I didn't get a slip from the store at vapecon
> 
> Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk



Assumption based on the vape...still plaing around though.... seems to be getting better.


----------



## boxerulez

therazia said:


> @boxerulez how did you find out about the wire?
> 
> I bought mine at vapecon and vaped a tank then noticed that some oxidation is happening on the XL frame thing inside the tank. Is this normal and shoulder I be able to return it to where I bought it even though I didn't get a slip from the store at vapecon
> 
> Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk




PS. Is it oxidation or discoloring of juice? I had this before especially with dark juices, they form stains on the steel that washes off, and does resemble rust.

Doubt this tank will be rusting...


----------



## therazia

Okay cool, I'll clean it today and test it. Thanks for the insight. 

Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk


----------



## BigGuy

Hi Guys and gals. Ill do a little video on how to wick the XL never had a leak and i have had this tank for almost 2 weeks now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## boxerulez

BigGuy said:


> Hi Guys and gals. Ill do a little video on how to wick the XL never had a leak and i have had this tank for almost 2 weeks now.


Thanks @BigGuy 

Been curious as my flavour is a bit harsh at the moment.


----------



## stevie g

Chip coil - not bad but needs more watts than my 101w mod. 

Single coil - Woah baby now that's more like it. Chucking bigger clouds than my RDA. Seriously insane

Dual coil - Holy crap this is a beast 

Summary: best flavor I have experienced yet it is so saturated I am getting sweetness overload on a juice that is usually merely sweet. 
Beats the Aromamizer Supreme hands down in all departments except lack of juice flow control.

I had massive leakage once when I didn't put enough cotton in the channels. Since then neither the single or dual coil have leaks a drop. 

I believe this tank if you can set it up right blows the Grif and Aro out the water. 

I found the chip coil gimmicky and needs higher wattage that I can justify especially considering the lacklustre performance at 100w. I can get more flavor and cloud on a single at 45W or the dual at 65W.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## therazia

I have to say I was a bit skeptical after I bought this but vaping on it it's just so amazing. I vape the chip coil between 60-70 watts to avoid that super saturation. I'll try the single RBA after the cleaning.

My friend bought a TFV8 Cloudbeast and now everything tastes bland to him. Even my Crown!! So I'm scared I'll get spoiled by this beauty and will only be using her to spoil myself with.

@BigGuy I'm also looking forward to that video. had an accident with leaking xD


----------



## Rude Rudi

Getting mine tomorrow! Cant wait - got it at a brilliant price.

Any tips and tricks? 
Best wattage?

Will wait for the video form @BigGuy in anticipation...


----------



## therazia

@Rude Rudi I vape mine casually at 66.6 Watts with the Chip coil. Have yet to try the RDA decks as I've just wicked an amazing Avo so I'm in my happy place for a while. Will update as soon as I go to leaksville.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Thanks @therazia - I will do the same. I might take the RBA to Ollie at Vape King Fourways for a wicking masterclass!


----------



## therazia

That would be amazing. Ask him if you can take a video to post here. Saw him working his magic at Vapecon and damn that was nuts

Sent from my hlte using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

Yes, I stopped by to chat to him there as well.

Will do! He helped me with my TFV8 build a couple of weeks ago - he makes it look so simple...


----------



## stevie g

My tip so far is that the dual coil is much easier to wick and make leak proof than the single. Also expect a slight dribble from the bottom airflow after a refill so give it a minute or two before mounting it on the mod.

Also be prepared to be blown away by the coil that comes on the single coil deck it looks like a dual core Clapton with another spaced layer of ribbon wire, absolute beast, it wicks better than my 4mm parallel coil I had installed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

Last tip is try to cut your wick into the shape and diameter of the juice channel making it easier to fit in the channel correctly, and don't stuff the channel just fill it up with wick but not jam it in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi

Thanks @Sprint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therazia

Whoo! 2 Successful wicks with only the slight dribble when refilling. The single coil that comes bundled is crazy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> I did after the first spill... but I have too much to do before VapeCon so I have put it aside and will look at it when I get back!


Do you know if the Juggernaut in the single rba deck is TC compatible?

The packaging does not state what it is built of.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> Do you know if the Juggernaut in the single rba deck is TC compatible?
> 
> The packaging does not state what it is built of.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



Not sure @boxerulez... sold it today.


----------



## boxerulez

Ahhhh but whyyyy lol. Wanted to sell mine. Decided against.

Think I finally got the wicking down on the single rba. Chunked a whole tank in a 15minute drive. Massive clouds at 70watt.

PB3 heaven.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g

19.8mm build deck, basically an RDA sized deck on this thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> Ahhhh but whyyyy lol. Wanted to sell mine. Decided against.
> 
> Think I finally got the wicking down on the single rba. Chunked a whole tank in a 15minute drive. Massive clouds at 70watt.
> 
> PB3 heaven.



Didn't like it from the beginning... looks too big... the standard coil didn't work... just fought with it from day one... the Serpent Mini 25 is about a million times better for me.


----------



## boxerulez

I will look into that 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g

Actually it looks nicely proportional on a 26650 mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Soooo, is the leaking after refilling/re-wicking par for the course with the XL? Has anyone managed to solve this mystery?

I find it dribbles for a minute or so and then, like magic, it just stops and not a single leak until top-up time... 

I want to love this tank but still prefer my TFV8 over the XL... I love the TFV8, I like the XL...

PS I got the black one today (great price) so I have to get this to work!!

Please help me to love the XL...


----------



## BigGuy

just waiting on my webcam to be fixed. I apologize for the delay.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g

I can refill without leaks but every now and then I get a bit of dribble on a refill.

What has helped is leaving it upside down balanced on the driptip for a minute after filling.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rude Rudi said:


> Soooo, is the leaking after refilling/re-wicking par for the course with the XL? Has anyone managed to solve this mystery?
> 
> I find it dribbles for a minute or so and then, like magic, it just stops and not a single leak until top-up time...
> 
> I want to love this tank but still prefer my TFV8 over the XL... I love the TFV8, I like the XL...
> 
> PS I got the black one today (great price) so I have to get this to work!!
> 
> Please help me to love the XL...



I hate that tank purely on looks and all the crap it gave me when I first tried it... but once @BigGuy recoiled and rewicked it it didn't leak one bit. But I prefer my Serpent Mini 25's by a factor of around 8 million times more so I sold my XL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Sprint said:


> I can refill without leaks but every now and then I get a bit of dribble on a refill.
> 
> What has helped is leaving it upside down balanced on the driptip for a minute after filling.



Thanks, will give it a go...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigGuy

@Rob Fisher i should have taken that bet. HHHMMMMM what could i do with 8 Million. i know BUY more shinny things.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g

Rob Fisher said:


> I hate that tank purely on looks and all the crap it gave me when I first tried it... but once @BigGuy recoiled and rewicked it it didn't leak one bit. But I prefer my Serpent Mini 25's by a factor of around 8 million times more so I sold my XL.


 but how would people know how big my tank is without XL plastered everywhere?.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## boxerulez

Who on here owns both the silver and gold XL.


Had a interesting conversation with @Rude Rudi and this might be interesting for @Rob Fisher also...

Our silver XL tanks had downsides to the C4 coils. Both me and Rudi had a tight draw and Rob bad leaks from the chip coil.

The chip (C4) coil in the box with the black tank as well as replacement coils I ordered yesterday have much more fluent airflow... also no signs of leaking still for the new tank using C4 coil.

I primed it excessively and not even a dribble from the airflow.

Think they tweaked the coils somewhat after the first run.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> Who on here owns both the silver and gold XL.
> 
> 
> Had a interesting conversation with @Rude Rudi and this might be interesting for @Rob Fisher also...
> 
> Our silver XL tanks had downsides to the C4 coils. Both me and Rudi had a tight draw and Rob bad leaks from the chip coil.
> 
> The chip (C4) coil in the box with the black tank as well as replacement coils I ordered yesterday have much more fluent airflow... also no signs of leaking still for the new tank using C4 coil.
> 
> I primed it excessively and not even a dribble from the airflow.
> 
> Think they tweaked the coils somewhat after the first run.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



Thanks @boxerulez! My XL is history... sold it... the chap who got it is very happy with it... I have so many other tanks that perform really well and look good... wasn't a fan of the XL from the beginning and not sure why I even bought it... I guess there was a few days when there wasn't something new to play with and the FOMO got the better of me... I'm trying to be a little more circumspect these days... I mean there is a new Now Wolf out and I haven't bought it...


----------



## boxerulez

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @boxerulez! My XL is history... sold it... the chap who got it is very happy with it... I have so many other tanks that perform really well and look good... wasn't a fan of the XL from the beginning and not sure why I even bought it... I guess there was a few days when there wasn't something new to play with and the FOMO got the better of me... I'm trying to be a little more circumspect these days... I mean there is a new Now Wolf out and I haven't bought it...


Lol 

I think its good to slow down purchases as some point.


I have my big boys now... just looking for that perfect stealth now. (When I say stealth I mean fits in my pocket)


Looking hard at the famous and recommended serpent mini atop a Fuchai maybe...

Anyway. Might sell on the silver XL because the black one was really an impusle buy because it looks so much better.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> Looking hard at the famous and recommended serpent mini atop a Fuchai maybe...



If you are talking about the 25 then you won't be sorry! I have been rocking my two 25's non stop... well not quite non stop because I had to play with the Pharaoh for a while.


----------



## boxerulez

Soooo


Ive just had a leaking session on a chip coil.
Yesterday fitted replacement coils to both my black and silver XL tanks.

Refilled both at least 4 times already. 

10minutes ago I refilled both again. Here is the catch. The black one with NCV Frozen started leaking about half a tank onto my RX200.

The silver not a drop.

Both tanks identical.
Both coils from the same batch of C4 premade coils.
Both bottom airflows wide open.

Only difference...

Leaking tank was damn hot since i just took about 10 hits in a row before opening to refill.

I think they leak when viscosity of the eLiquid is too low because of the temperature in the tank.


Any thoughts?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

boxerulez said:


> Any thoughts?



No thoughts... just a saying... "I rest my case".


----------



## boxerulez

Just when I started to love this tank so much I picked up a second one.


Ill try and top up only when tank is stone cold for the next few hours.

Then I will try a hot topup again and see IF iget the same results.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez

Well as i suspected. Cold... open topfill with airflow open no problems.


Fire it up and it leaks inmediately when opening topfill. (Conclusion: basically... when liquid thins due to heat soaking the coil does not hold the liquid with airflow open)

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

Thanks for the tests!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

My motto is always expect leaks when refilling with these kayfun hybrid decks. It's a giant Orchid with amazing wicking ability but yeah it's no juice flow control makes it less appealing.

Still an insane performer.


----------



## stevie g

My favourite part of this tank is the deck size and the swooshy airflow, the turbine fan bottom airflow chamber is gimmicky but surprisingly good.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Traded one of mine... have one left and won another!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance

@BigGuy, that wicking video still on its way?, could use some expert help on this side. The pre-made bling coil is not the problem but i am struggling with the single coil deck. Have not tried the dual coil yet. Guess it would leak twice as fast... although that would not be possible. Clearly I lack some know how.


----------



## boxerulez

Raindance said:


> @BigGuy, that wicking video still on its way?, could use some expert help on this side. The pre-made bling coil is not the problem but i am struggling with the single coil deck. Have not tried the dual coil yet. Guess it would leak twice as fast... although that would not be possible. Clearly I lack some know how.


Thise videos already posted on SirVape channel.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

@boxerulez - I know this may make me seem like a noob, which in fact I am but what or where is the SirVape channel?


----------



## boxerulez

on youtube 




Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

boxerulez said:


> on youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



Hehehe! At least I know what that is...


----------



## Raindance

If there are more noobs like me out there, find the video here! Thanks @boxerulez.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Raindance said:


> @boxerulez - I know this may make me seem like a noob, which in fact I am but what or where is the SirVape channel?



@Raindance https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCdciWgszikWFQUI3h4cQFlQ

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## therazia

Here's another Video where I learned to wick the Limitless XL.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Raindance

Wicking the Limitless XL - The short version without the waffle.. (Well, a lot less at least.)



Start with a nice new coil. This one is 26G SS316L ID 3mm with 7.5 winds coming in at 0.69 Ohm.



Pull wick through. Don't be shy, on the right the original wick was about 5 to 6 mm. A tightish fit that pulls on the coil but does not distort it.



Chop the long coil to about 2mm longer than the atomiser base.



Fluff the ends separating all strands. Don't worry about some coming off, they did not want to be there in any case.



Gather the ends vertically to make this distinctive bowtie shape.



Now cut the bowtie ends level with the atomiser base. Note the height of the top bowtie pieces.



Insert the bowties into the juice holes starting by inserting the bottom pieces first.



The wick should now form a bubble on top of the juice hole. The centre of the bowtie actually does not enter the juice hole at all.



Prime and assemble the tank.



Fill to the brim. No leaks and enough time to take a pic leaving the tank open.

Thanks to @BigGuy and @Rob Fisher for their guidance on teaching me the above.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Great tutorial @Raindance !
Good photos

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Renoster

So if im not mistaken (i own a tfv8 and really want to buy this tank) the tfv8 and this tank is basically the same and will be useless to buy this if you have a tfv8? Im still new and want to try different types of tanks to gain experience, and dont want similar tanks yet, before trying different types... if that makes sense


----------



## blujeenz

Raindance said:


> Start with a nice new coil. This one is 26G SS316L ID 3mm with 7.5 winds coming in at 0.69 Ohm.



Coil looks upside down, you'd save some fiddle bending out the legs if you'd wrapped it anti-clockwise.
Nice tut, great pics.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Renoster said:


> So if im not mistaken (i own a tfv8 and really want to buy this tank) the tfv8 and this tank is basically the same and will be useless to buy this if you have a tfv8? Im still new and want to try different types of tanks to gain experience, and dont want similar tanks yet, before trying different types... if that makes sense



@Renoster, I do not know the Smok TVF8 very well. It was an option to buy some time ago but I went with the OBS Crius instead. I do believe the Smok is a 22mm tank where this is a 25mm. This makes this build deck huge even when using the double coil deck which is also included in the box. The air intake being right underneath the tank, causing vapor to condensate on the top of my mod is my only gripe with the XL. Plenty clouds and flavour with juice consumption to match.


----------



## Zak786

Hey guys
I've been using the limitless XL for quite a while, and boy this tank is a cloud machine of note. Also, the flavour is just awesome off of it. I've heard that a few people have encountered leaking problems, and I can safely say that the cotton is just not enough. I have had the same problem in the past where the juice just POURS out after opening the airflow. However, the solution is to actually PACK and STUFF the cotton down into the juice channels. Unlike other tanks where you'd have to be careful with wicking, this tank really needs a ton of cotton in order for it not to leak. 


Hope this helps anyone having that leaking problem . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

